# Deal of the week for AR15â€™s



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Academy has the Bushmaster QRC on sale for 599, use your 100 off on 500 CCA coupon and Bushmaster is giving another 150 off until Nov 18th. After it is over it will have cost 350 plus tax, just did this on two.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

jjtroutkiller said:


> Academy has the Bushmaster QRC on sale for 599, use your 100 off on 500 CCA coupon and Bushmaster is giving another 150 off until Nov 18th. After it is over it will have cost 350 plus tax, just did this on two.


Glad I waited....I went in to buy one Thursday and couldn't get waited on. Where do I find my coupon?.....


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

CCA mailed out a Academy sale brochure that had several coupons attached to each flyer. There was 10 off 50, 20 off 100 and 100 off 500, I have two of the 100 off 500 coupons left if someone needs one in the Katy area.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Its late i guess, whats a cca coupon?


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

If you were a CCA member and signed up for the STAR tournament you should have got the sale flyer with the coupons. CCA = Coastal Conservation Association.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Ahha. Duh, i should have known that. My buddy did those start tournaments. I never did i never signed up for those. Thanks for the clarification


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry I don't have any left, I believe they went off the list of the ones signed up for the STAR tournament because I had four of those sale flyers for each person in the family that was signed up. If you didn't get one maybe try contacting CCA and see if they are still available somehow.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Stopped in at the conroe store for some fishing stuff and the guys said they sold out sunday morning. The word got out. LoL


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Anyone around the Dayton area willing to give up one of the CCA coupons?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

RAMROD1 said:


> Anyone around the Dayton area willing to give up one of the CCA coupons?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk[
> 
> ...


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Today would be the last day, if anyone has the $100 off $500 CCA coupon they are willing to part with please let me know. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Palmetto State Armory has a complete AR build kit...minus the lower receiver on sale for $299 with free shipping. Regular price is $499.

http://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-16-carbine-length-5-56-nato-1-7-phosphate-freedom-rifle-kit.html

You can get a stripped lower for $49 to complete your build.

http://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-blemished-safe-fire-lower.html

Primary Arms has a stripped lower for $39

http://www.primaryarms.com/anderson-manufacturing-ar-15-stripped-lower-receiver-ar-15-a3


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Bocephus said:


> Palmetto State Armory has a complete AR build kit...minus the lower receiver on sale for $299 with free shipping. Regular price is $499.
> 
> http://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-16-carbine-length-5-56-nato-1-7-phosphate-freedom-rifle-kit.html
> 
> ...


Never done that before but interested, any special tools required?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

RAMROD1 said:


> Never done that before but interested, any special tools required?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Basic tools, the only special tool you'll need is a castle nut wrench. You can get one from Academy for $10.

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/tapco-intrafuse-ar-stock-wrench

Here's a build video that will walk you through it.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

RAMROD1 said:


> Today would be the last day, if anyone has the $100 off $500 CCA coupon they are willing to part with please let me know.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yep, just my luck. Got home while ago and my wife had my coupon laid out for me. Called Academy earlier and they were out.....Ima buy something anyway....


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

I like the Palmetto State Armory stuff, its always good quality barrels, receivers parts etc
Ive built a couple of guns with their stuff and it always works, and they're very good value.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Bocephus said:


> Basic tools, the only special tool you'll need is a castle nut wrench. You can get one from Academy for $10.
> 
> http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/tapco-intrafuse-ar-stock-wrench
> 
> Here's a build video that will walk you through it.


Decided to order after watching this and bam they are out of stock, LOL.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

RAMROD1 said:


> Decided to order after watching this and bam they are out of stock, LOL.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Dang, hate it for you. My Brother-in-law ordered 1 yesterday.

Check out the PSA web page daily. They have some great deals but you have to be ready to pull the trigger (pun intended) that day. They sell out of hot items quickly. I've built a couple of AR's using parts from PSA and they sell quality parts, and their barreled upper receivers are great.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Bocephus said:


> Dang, hate it for you. My Brother-in-law ordered 1 yesterday.
> 
> Check out the PSA web page daily. They have some great deals but you have to be ready to pull the trigger (pun intended) that day. They sell out of hot items quickly. I've built a couple of AR's using parts from PSA and they sell quality parts, and their barreled upper receivers are great.


Really appreciate all the input it helped me decide and yea I will watch it daily now for their next hot deal.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Keep an eye on this too; Iâ€™ve gotten 5-6 guns from them, they hav cheap ARâ€™s pretty much every day..

https://grabagun.com


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

When was the expiration date for the CCA Academy Coupon?


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I think the end of November, it does look like all of the Academy store are sold out of those Bushmasters.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

PSA Black Friday sale started today...

Uppers & rifle kits

http://palmettostatearmory.com/blac...aign=Daily+Deal+Email&utm_content=12:00+Email


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

This is getting nuts. Freedom munitions just sent out an email with a preview of their Black Friday flyer. Bushmaster qrc $250. One per person limited quantities.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> PSA Black Friday sale started today...
> 
> Uppers & rifle kits
> 
> http://palmettostatearmory.com/blac...aign=Daily+Deal+Email&utm_content=12:00+Email


Thanks a lot. Now my wallet is lighter.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Check out the same Bushmaster for 250$, that's the deal of the year. Thanks sleepersilverado.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

jjtroutkiller said:


> Check out the same Bushmaster for 250$, that's the deal of the year. Thanks sleepersilverado.


I bet they sell out fast, very fast.


----------



## BrAin (Aug 28, 2006)

jjtroutkiller said:


> Check out the same Bushmaster for 250$, that's the deal of the year. Thanks sleepersilverado.


WoW! I missed out on Academy, maybe I can snag one of these.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I think it may be online only so I would call them and find out for sure prior. They go on sale after midnight tomorrow and says limited numbers so probably not many at that price.


----------



## BrAin (Aug 28, 2006)

jjtroutkiller said:


> I think it may be online only so I would call them and find out for sure prior. They go on sale after midnight tomorrow and says limited numbers so probably not many at that price.


I called the store and he said they have two different sales going on. The inventory online is different from retail location and they wont ship to the store. Other than that he couldnt give me much info. The ad didnt clarify online or store.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------

